

Where is the Hibernate option in Windows 8? - bussetta
http://superuser.com/questions/494407/where-is-the-hibernate-option-in-windows-8

======
mtgx
Shut down is the former Hibernate now. That's why it wakes a lot faster from a
boot than the "regular shutdown" of Windows 7. Better hope you're not going to
get into freezes or such with Windows 8.

